# Funny Dancing guy



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I liked this...funny, funny, funny..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was quit entertaining, thanks for sharing Doc!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG!! That was Fabulous!! 
Is it bad to say that I have done most all those dances..lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hella said:


> OMG!! That was Fabulous!!
> Is it bad to say that I have done most all those dances..lol


Not at all! But if someone like oh say, Doc or FE had said they did...!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Not at all! But if someone like oh say, Doc or FE had said they did...!


Ok there funny man, get your licks in! lol
Just remember when you sell your soul, I'll be gettin' mine in!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes...I'm keeping that all in mind. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Yes...I'm keeping that all in mind. Thanks for the reminder.


Just trying to keep you in check


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Hella said:


> OMG!! That was Fabulous!!
> Is it bad to say that I have done most all those dances..lol


The most I can claim is that I have seen most of them (certainly not all) but have never done any of them. I'm probably the only Texan that can't even do a two-step!!! LOL.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG!!!!! Who got a secret video tape of Vlad dancing?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This guy's got some nice moves...
http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/skeleton.wmv


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Otaku said:


> This guy's got some nice moves...
> http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/skeleton.wmv


The site must be down because all I get is a 404.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try right-clicking the link and do a "Save Target As". If that doesn't work, I found it here:

http://www.devilducky.com/media/17499/


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He never danced to an air supply song. What is up with? Thank you Dr. M. That was a lot better than Sinister's never ending oldie video. The one that I got hit a few times for singing at Menards by my wife.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Aaaahhhh, you know you love that song, DT! There's no use trying to deny it.  

I'll bet the missus would enjoy the hell out of it if you came into the room tonight and seranaded her with it. "Say you'll love me tender..."


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hell, I do that stuff at work all the time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> hell, I do that stuff at work all the time.


And you get paid for it? Are you any good. Any video?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> And you get paid for it? Are you any good. Any video?


I get paid to be at work, but I am no good at dancing at all. I just do it to reassure everyone I work with that I am nuts.
If they think you are nuts they leave you alone. I learned that from an old bag lady at a bus station in Chicago when I was a kid. Best damned advice I have ever been given.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

*an upadate*

Here's the latest on this guy, can't wait to see what his does with round two..lol

NEW YORK (AP) -- Judson Laipply isn't afraid to bust a move.

Laipply, a 30-year-old comedian/motivational speaker from Cleveland, is -- as he puts it -- That Guy at the wedding "out there dancing with everybody and having fun."

Now, he's cutting a rug as the It Boy of the Internet.

Laipply's video clip, "Evolution of Dance," taped at one of his speaking engagements, has been viewed more than 18 million times on the video Web site YouTube since April. In the clip, his combination of a nerdy-guy persona and his hot dance steps -- he covers everything from Elvis's 1950s hip-bopping to today's flashy hip-hop moves -- makes for a hilarious six minutes.

As a self-described "inspirational comedian," Laipply blends motivational speaking with comedy to "No. 1, make them laugh; No. 2, make them think." Four years ago, he began closing many of his appearances at colleges, high schools and corporations with the unusual dance medley, which became a crowd favorite.

"I sat down one day and mixed some music, and came up" with the original version of the dance, he told The Associated Press in a recent interview.

"I went out and did it once, and it went over really well, and I thought, 'This is hilarious,' " he recalls.

After friends asked him to post a clip of it on his Myspace.com page, Laipply obliged, also uploading it onto YouTube.com, which allows users to post videos for sharing. It now holds the record as that site's most-viewed video. The television world has taken notice -- Tuesday, he was scheduled to perform a shorter version on NBC's "Today" show.

How does he explain all the dance fever?

"It's one of those things where no matter how old you are, you almost can always find something within (the video) that resonates with you," Laipply said. "I have e-mails from families who've said, 'I was watching it, I'm 65, my daughter was watching it, her daughter was watching it and we were all laughing and loving it.' "

In the video, Laipply -- sporting a bright "Orange Crush" T-shirt tucked into blue jeans -- gyrates to Elvis' "Hound Dog," dusts off the stiff-limbed robot routine for Styx's "Mr. Roboto" and shimmies to MC Hammer's "U Can't Touch This." He shakes his rump to Sir Mix-A-Lot's "Baby Got Back" and snakes his neck to the Bangles' "Walk Like an Egyptian."

He also channels John Travolta in "Grease," does the "Y.M.C.A," kung fu fights and break dances. And that's only part of the act.

Laipply, whose only formal dance training was a one-year stint in his high school's show choir, has received much feedback from fans, some wanting to book him for weddings and a few even proposing marriage. ("Yes I am single, I am straight, and I will not marry anyone who asks over e-mail," he jokes on his Web site.)

For now, he's enjoying all the adulation, but said he has "zero expectations" for his career and doesn't count on overnight becoming a celebrity speaker -- say, like self-help guru Tony Robbins.

"Anything that comes out of this to me is a bonus, and I will appreciate it and take it for all that's it's worth," he said. "I'm not saying I won't try to use it to my advantage, but I don't have the expectation that I'm going to turn it into something else."

He is, however, working on a new video, "Evolution of Dance Revisited," which he plans to release in the next few months. "The Hustle will be in there, the Cha-Cha Slide, the Electric Slide, perhaps a few more (music-video) dances like, 'Hey Mickey,' 'Maniac' or Men Without Hats' '(The) Safety Dance,' " he said.

Laipply's schtick not only has attracted a cross-generational audience, but it also has reconnected him with buddies from his past.

"The neatest thing is that a lot of long-lost friends have appeared because they're watching this video, and they're going, 'Oh my god, this is Jud! I went to high school with him!' "


----------

